# Online Shruthi box



## shruthi.box

Hi All,
. I have developed a Online shruthi Box

(www.saishwarya.com/Kiran/Kiran.html). Its still in development stage . I request

you to pls take a look into it and give your suggestion and if you find any bug plz

report them.

Regards,

Kiran
(www.saishwarya.com/Kiran/Kiran.html)


----------



## shruthi.box

The site has been moved to http://shruthibox.boosy.in


----------

